# [SOLVED] Removing Samsung Printer



## System10 (Feb 4, 2009)

I am trying to remove all traces of a Samsung CLP-620ND from my system as it has a tendency to open MS OneNote and associating Save As... window when I connect to our DC (which is also our print server) via RDP.

I have removed the printer from the Printers and Devices window and it has also disappeared from Programmes and Features but as this is still happening there must be some Samsung residue left over.

Does anyone know of any hiding places for printer-related software where Samsung files may be lurking?

I'm using Windows 7 Professional SP1 (x64)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: Removing Samsung Printer*

The related references may be in the Windows Registry so run a search in the Registry using _Samsung CLP-620ND_ as the search criteria.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Removing Samsung Printer*

Did you use the Samsung uninstaller that would have been in the Samsung folder via Start/All programs.

To check if there is any residue left in the registry, go Start then type regedit > Enter > Yes then navigate HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software and if there is any, it will be in a Samsung folder.

Expanding the folder will show any residue and you can delete the folder by right clicking on the name Samsung (with the folder closed) then select Delete.


----------



## System10 (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Removing Samsung Printer*

There was no uninstaller for anything by Samsung in the Start menu.
I will search the registry now...


----------



## System10 (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Removing Samsung Printer*

Samsung folder in the registry had been obliterated, let's see if that's worked...


----------



## System10 (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Removing Samsung Printer*

No change at all. The "Save As" window is still opening twice when I use RDP. Gah!!


----------

